

Transemployment: creating jobs out of thin air - fffrad
http://lemire.me/blog/archives/2014/09/03/transemployment-creating-jobs-out-of-thin-air/

======
josephschmoe
Most jobs that would fit in this category, I think, represent a form of
economic liquidity. It makes it easier to move money from one area of the
economy to another by creating these new jobs.

It's harmful to businesses that don't care about it and beneficial to ones
that do. The platform involved usually benefits from increased participation
and weaknesses are discovered by benign rather than malevolent actors.

